
Ask HN: How have you transitioned to tech you have little experience with? - swoophoop
I&#x27;ve been a front end developer for the last 4 years ever since leaving university, working for companies using C#, WPF and Silverlight. The desktop seems to be in decline and the major industries still reliant upon these technologies seems to be finance, which isn&#x27;t exactly appealing to me. I&#x27;d like to transition to a different tech stack (JS&#x2F;React most likely, but that isn&#x27;t exactly important) but with little experience of any other languages&#x2F;frameworks it&#x27;s quite a daunting prospect.<p>How have others made a transition to new tech, and what advice would you give to those of us looking to do so?
======
itamarst
Ideally you do it on the job. Go to coworkers' team that does frontend, say
"hey, can I join you?" and they know you already, so decent chance you can
work something out.

If not, it's possible to apply to new jobs with technologies you don't know:
[https://codewithoutrules.com/2018/01/23/job-with-
technology-...](https://codewithoutrules.com/2018/01/23/job-with-technology-
you-dont-know/)

Final fallback is learning on your own time. At a minimum worth trying to get
current job to pay for training first though ("hey these knew skills will be
handy because X Y Z can you pay for this course/class").

------
mkirklions
Good Luck, at least you have a degree in software.

My degree was in chem engineering, and despite being a programmer for the last
11 years, I am not being taken seriously.

I have built a dishwasher to prove my embedded systems skills, that's what has
gotten me closest to making a jump into specifically embedded systems.

My recommendation- Make a JS/React app. (and tbh, I imagine full stack would
probably be best for anyone's future)

